# Good veggie places to eat in York



## janeb (Jun 7, 2010)

So, moved to York last weekend. Can anyone recommend good veggie, or good for veggies, places to eat? I know blakes and have seen a resturant in the shambles that looked a bit worthy ( may be a huge diservice to the place).  Anywhere else?


----------



## oryx (Jun 7, 2010)

The Blake Head in Micklegate (also a bookshop) is nice, though not open in the evenings. 

http://www.theblakehead.co.uk/index.php


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 8, 2010)

There is a vegan tapas place but I was not overkeen on it-there s a pub along past the cathedral, near the gas lit one which does nice food-forgotten it's name though


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2010)

oryx said:


> The Blake Head in Micklegate (also a bookshop) is nice, though not open in the evenings.
> 
> http://www.theblakehead.co.uk/index.php



I went there regularly when my job meant visiting York every few weeks. I used to have lunch there and it was always really good veggie food, great cakes and coffee too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2010)

nowhere as good as london ime. they think you're a bit wierd. we went to a high-end vegan place that cost a bomb and wasn't great, other than that you're eating eggs and fries and salad from what i saw. and the occassional donut or ice cream. foodwise not great.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi, I'm in York as well and would suggest giving the Goji Cafe & Restaurant on Goodramgate a look. I reckon it beats Blake Head cos it's new and vibrant with interesting stuff on the menu and the owners are really nice


----------



## oryx (Jul 17, 2010)

redsnapper said:


> Hi, I'm in York as well and would suggest giving the Goji Cafe & Restaurant on Goodramgate a look. I reckon it beats Blake Head cos it's new and vibrant with interesting stuff on the menu and the owners are really nice


 
That looks really nice. Next time I get my (non-meat-eating) partner up to York I will have to remember this one. 

There was a nice one called The Rubicon off Stonegate a few years ago, but it closed.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 18, 2010)

oryx said:


> There was a nice one called The Rubicon off Stonegate a few years ago, but it closed.


 
Yeh that's right, I think I first went there sometime in the early 90's when it was quite novel for York to have a veggie restaurant. My parents used to run what was, at the time, the only veggie B&B in York. Late 80's - early 90's this was.


----------



## janeb (Jul 18, 2010)

redsnapper said:


> Hi, I'm in York as well and would suggest giving the Goji Cafe & Restaurant on Goodramgate a look. I reckon it beats Blake Head cos it's new and vibrant with interesting stuff on the menu and the owners are really nice


 
Thanks, that looks great.  Walked past there the other day but was rushing so didn't get chance to have a proper look


----------

